# Markins plate for 7D



## fegari (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi

Does any one know if the markins plate P53U (for the 5D III) would fit a Canon 7D? at least to take a few pictures, not for a permanent solution....to ensure a minimun of support should I use a 7D as backup camera and need to use it for some tripod shots?

thanks for the help


----------



## brad-man (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't say as I don't have a 5Dlll. However, so long as the ridge on the plate that acts as an anti-rotation device extends beyond the body of the 7D, it should work. If not, there are some economical, though not ideal, solutions:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PU70-Universal-Quick-Release-Plate-Bracket-QR-PU-70-For-Benro-Head-Or-Arca-Fit-/170953701338?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cda277da

http://www.amazon.com/Desmond-Plate-Quick-Release-Compatible/dp/B0087QK9TG/ref=pd_sim_p_4


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 2, 2013)

Instead of swapping plates around and risking that it does not fit, I would rather use a second plate, even if it is an inexpensive generic one. Is there a reason why you don't want to use a second plate?


----------

